# Alpine Type R sound quality?



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have installed and heard the Type E, S and X, but never the type R. Do these have good SQ? I am going to run 4 12's, 2 15's or a single 18" and this weekend at Texas Heat Wave, the 12" Type R's can be had for $99 each and since I want 4, that's what I may be looking at.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

if you liked the E, S and X [ you'll love the R ].


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> if you liked the E, S and X [ you'll love the R ].


So in your opinion the R is the best overall sub that Alpine makes?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> So in your opinion the R is the best overall sub that Alpine makes?


Type X is the best.

Type R is right behind it.

For the money....Type R is a serious performer.

I like 'em.

Still wouldn't mind trying the 15" Type R.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> So in your opinion the R is the best overall sub that Alpine makes?


No ! [ Since you have experience with Alpine subs, i'm guessing you will love it ].

I'm kind of a sub lover and have models that appeal to me for various {T/S }, reasons

I have an Alpine DDD


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Type X is the best.
> 
> Type R is right behind it.
> 
> ...


I'm just trying to make sure that I'm not picking a terrible sounding sub LOL. I don't like not being able to listen to them extensively before buying, but then again I am not going 100% SQ. I like it loud...hehe


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> I have installed and heard the Type E, S and X, but never the type R. Do these have good SQ? I am going to run 4 12's, 2 15's or a single 18" and this weekend at Texas Heat Wave, the 12" Type R's can be had for $99 each and since I want 4, that's what I may be looking at.


Go with Digital Designs


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Go with Digital Designs


whats wrong with Fi for half the price? seen a single 18 do 159 and blew the box apart.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> I'm just trying to make sure that I'm not picking a terrible sounding sub LOL. I don't like not being able to listen to them extensively before buying, but then again I am not going 100% SQ. I like it loud...hehe


It is certainly not a terrible sounding sub. Its one of the better bargain subs available however there is a minor stigma attached to it because of its popularity on other forums where it was used in SPL applications. 

If you are looking for increased output, use it in a vented alignment. That is where it really shines, IMO.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> If you are looking for increased output, use it in a vented alignment. That is where it really shines, IMO.


DD sub boxes are all vented


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> It is certainly not a terrible sounding sub. Its one of the better bargain subs available however there is a minor stigma attached to it because of its popularity on other forums where it was used in SPL applications.
> 
> If you are looking for increased output, use it in a vented alignment. That is where it really shines, IMO.


I am sensing that stigma, it seems to perforate people's decisions on using these subs. I handled one today and the build quality is great and asking around people seem to be satisfied with them. My first choice in sub was actually a FI Audio Q 18" sub, but I think I can get more output from four 12s versus a single 18. The other upside of using multiple drivers is that I won't be asking ALOT of one single sub.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Texas Heat Wave


It's your call [ showing up at gun fight with a Howitzer is kewl }


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> It's your call [ showing up at gun fight with a Howitzer is kewl }


Yeah, I like overkill! I'm thinking I may go for four or six of the Type R's. I just have to run them through Win ISD and see if I have room for six...probably not since I plan to go vented.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> DD sub boxes are all vented


Yes I know, I have built quite a few for my DD subs.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I actually liked the sound of the old type r's much so i found a sweet deal for my cousin on some 2008 15" type r's for $250 for 2 new 15's with a 4.5ft 30hz slot ported box that is decently built. I am going to get them in his tahoe soon i hope they sound as good or better than the old versions. For now he only has 400rms to the pair lol  But i am going to help him find a 1k-1.5k class d soon. I will give my impressions soon as we get them in maybe tomorrow or next weekend.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> No ! [ Since you have experience with Alpine subs, i'm guessing you will love it ].
> 
> I'm kind of a sub lover and have models that appeal to me for various {T/S }, reasons
> 
> I have an Alpine DDD


Circa 1990.....Catalog with the Lamborghini and the gold border.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I ended up buying 6 of the 12" type R's. Gonna go sealed with them and give them about 350 watts each, should be fun!


----------



## msjwild3 (Jul 11, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> I ended up buying 6 of the 12" type R's. Gonna go sealed with them and give them about 350 watts each, should be fun!


That should pound! I have a single 10" and I am soooo happy with it.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

msjwild3 said:


> That should pound! I have a single 10" and I am soooo happy with it.


I made the choice when I sat in an HHR that Alpine built and it had a pair of ported 15" Type R's. It was tuned kinda high. It sounded pretty decent for a ported pair of 15's, so I figured a bunch sealed 12's would work well.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinda ridiculous LOL:


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL Glen that's nuts man! One of the cleanest hardest hitting systems I've ever heard had 2 12" Type R's. This is going to be incredible, good luck. And keep me informed about heat wave I'd love to meet you guys up there and hear this for myself. Peace


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

CulinaryGod said:


> LOL Glen that's nuts man! One of the cleanest hardest hitting systems I've ever heard had 2 12" Type R's. This is going to be incredible, good luck. And keep me informed about heat wave I'd love to meet you guys up there and hear this for myself. Peace


Well, Heat Wave was this weekend. I tried calling you once, but for some reason I didn't get through and I have pretty much been out of the house detailing and helping friends with their vehicles until Saturday. After I get my install done we can meet up. There is a Corpus Christi Heat Wave in October that I plan on attending as well as some San Antonio shows, should be fun. I also have heard that there are some Austin shows in the near future, I'll PM you when I get more info.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah, I thought it was next weekend. Oh well its all good man, yeah def. let me know when you get it hooked up though should be killer.


----------

